# Tyre blackener



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Recently had new alloys fitted and new tyres and the guy had a great tyre blackener stuff he had it in a bucket looked like it could of been watered down but I'm not sure and got his brush and went over the tyres really quickly with it
does anyone know what he could of been using? All I can find online is the spray stuff that never really lasts very long

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Car Plan Tyre Slik is the best in Auto Express test recently.
Hoggy.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

Meguiars endurance high gloss for black shiny that lasts weeks
Poorboys Bold N Bright for satin finish that last about a week

These make a huge difference for clean looking tyres.


----------



## richardc-s (May 15, 2015)

pewpew said:


> Meguiars endurance high gloss for black shiny that lasts weeks
> Poorboys Bold N Bright for satin finish that last about a week
> 
> These make a huge difference for clean looking tyres.


I use Meguiars Tyre gel, really good stuff and lasts ages


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Another vote for Megs but you can get a lot of spin off with it


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Meguiars here too :thumbsup:


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

But are these the spray on ones as I don't like those

I want whatever this guy was using it looked like he added it to water then put his brush in and covered the tyres


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

It goes by the trade name of 'TYRE WALL BLACK' which is applied with a paint brush. Has the consistency of watery paint but doesn't last all that long. Any motor factor should stock it.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't like using sprays either, I'm usually dressing the wheels/tyres after I've done the rest of the car and the spray ends up on the clean paintwork.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... another vote for the meguiars tyre gel- but it's best applied when you're not intending to use the car for a few hours, as until it's properly cured it has a tendency to end up splattering your wheel arches if driven with when wet ...
:wink:


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Really appreciate all your help

So it looks like it was tyre wall black he was using - it's lasted longer than the sprays I have used in the past even in the rain they look great still but then could be as the tyres are new anyway

I'm definitely going to buy some


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't find this "Tyre wall black" product is it still selling under that name?


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Gyeon Q2 Tire - best I have used. Apply 2 thin coats with brush, lasts 2 weeks at least.


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Halfords sell it under the trade name of car plan. Same stuff. Also available via Amazon and EBay. Quite cheap and a litre will last you for years I should think.


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

I use the Mothers reflections tire care. It has a naturale new tire look. Not that ugly bling bling look.
If you clean your tire properly or use it on new tires, it will stay on for weeks.


----------

